# Got notification for a new update but it seems to have disappeared



## vikingshelmut (Jul 6, 2018)

I got my new Tesla last Friday and when it was delivered it had 24.8. On Monday I went to the airport and while on the way got a notification on my phone via the Tesla app that a new software update was available which was exciting. Fast forward to yesterday and when I finally got a chance to get in the car to try and install the update I see no update available. Did anyone else have this happen? Any idea why it seems to have disappeared?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

If it was 26.1, it seems like they’ve pulled that update and aren’t pushing it anymore.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> If it was 26.1, it seems like they've pulled that update and aren't pushing it anymore.


I think this is exactly what happened with 26.1 stalling and getting pulled. 26.3 just dropped today though!


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

When I got the notification for 26.1 I needed to leave for an appointment so I schedule the update to install at 11pm. I got home at 4 and we had nothing else planned so I decided to try to install it. I found the install interface by clicking a little clock in the upper right by the time.


----------



## Brentt (Apr 23, 2016)

vikingshelmut said:


> I got my new Tesla last Friday and when it was delivered it had 24.8. On Monday I went to the airport and while on the way got a notification on my phone via the Tesla app that a new software update was available which was exciting. Fast forward to yesterday and when I finally got a chance to get in the car to try and install the update I see no update available. Did anyone else have this happen? Any idea why it seems to have disappeared?


Yep, had the same thing happen to us monday. We got the notification but X'd out of it to drive, When we got home it was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Outetspace (Oct 13, 2018)

vikingshelmut said:


> I got my new Tesla last Friday and when it was delivered it had 24.8. On Monday I went to the airport and while on the way got a notification on my phone via the Tesla app that a new software update was available which was exciting. Fast forward to yesterday and when I finally got a chance to get in the car to try and install the update I see no update available. Did anyone else have this happen? Any idea why it seems to have disappeared?


There will be small alarm clock on top corner. That's the update notification.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

I was on vacation last week, I got an alert on my phone that I had a software update available. I was hoping it was V9. Well once we got home there is no update on the screen in the car. How can I force the car to check for an update?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

njkode said:


> Well once we got home there is no update on the screen in the car.


If Tesla decided to stop the rollout of the version of software that your car had downloaded, then there's nothing you can do.

If you still have an update pending, but the popup window has disappeared, then there will be a yellow "clock" notification symbol along the top. Just tap that to bring the update window back up.











> How can I force the car to check for an update?


You cannot.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

Yea the yellow clock is not present so I guess whatever update it was got pulled back. I'll just keep waiting for the V9 update.


----------



## wenx (Aug 10, 2018)

I received a notice "software update available " on my phone from Tesla last night. When I checked my car today, there was no software update. what is the latest model 3 software version?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

wenx said:


> I received a notice "software update available " on my phone from Tesla last night. When I checked my car today, there was no software update. what is the latest model 3 software version?


I think. 50.6


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

wenx said:


> When I checked my car today, there was no software update.


The popup window disappears after a while.
You can open it up again by tapping the notification symbol, which looks like a yellow alarm clock.


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

Had the same thing happen to me last night, got the notification on my phone of an update, but I was already on 50.6 from a service call. Went through the update process, same as ever other one, app showed update in progress and when it finished it still showed 50.6. Got in the car this morning and had the release notes page pop up with the 50.6 info. Who knows, maybe a bug fix without an actual software update? Highly doubtful but the only other guess is that this would have been the scheduled time my car should receive 50.6 had I not had the service appointment.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

I've been getting a prompt to update to a new firmware for the past couple weeks however I haven't had the opportunity to do so until now. Problem is the prompt disappeared from both the touchscreen and on my phone. Is there something I can do to initiate the update? Thanks.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

hydrofied714 said:


> I've been getting a prompt to update to a new firmware for the past couple weeks however I haven't had the opportunity to do so until now. Problem is the prompt disappeared from both the touchscreen and on my phone. Is there something I can do to initiate the update? Thanks.


it may be the version you were slated to get has been removed from those available to download. You likely will get prompted for the next version shortly.

what FW are you currently on?


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> it may be the version you were slated to get has been removed from those available to download. You likely will get prompted for the next version shortly.
> 
> what FW are you currently on?


I'm on 2018.46.2


----------



## MikeF (Aug 7, 2018)

hydrofied714 said:


> I'm on 2018.46.2


That is a very old version of the software. I am currently on 2018.50.6 and am confident I am stuck on this update, until engineering replies or I go to a service center (I have plans to do that anyway). You should consider contacting Tesla if nothing happens in the next 2 weeks and your car has access to reliable Wifi.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

hydrofied714 said:


> I'm on 2018.46.2


Performing a full power-down reset while connected to Wi-Fi might not hurt either, if you haven't tried that already.

Car Menu > Safety & Security > Power Off​
...then let the car reboot and reconnect to Wi-Fi.

If that doesn't jump-start the update process after about an hour, I second the recommendation above to contact Tesla Service. They should be able to re-queue the update for your car if one is still available, or escalate to engineering otherwise.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Performing a full power-down reset while connected to Wi-Fi might not hurt either, if you haven't tried that already.
> 
> Car Menu > Safety & Security > Power Off​
> ...then let the car reboot and reconnect to Wi-Fi.
> ...


Thanks. I will try that.


----------



## abuadi (Mar 29, 2019)

So, officially , the last available version for Model 3 is 2018.50.6 ? (because other threads are mentioning 2019.8.3 - maybe for S or X ..) 
(same thing happed to me - received twice the notification on the mobile Tesla app, clicked on ... but nothing, no message, no errors or schedule - like before..)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

abuadi said:


> So, officially , the last available version for Model 3 is 2018.50.6 ? (because other threads are mentioning 2019.8.3 - maybe for S or X ..)
> (same thing happed to me - received twice the notification on the mobile Tesla app, clicked on ... but nothing, no message, no errors or schedule - like before..)


Check the dates. Those posts were from early February. I think the most recent wide release is 8.3.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Check the dates. Those posts were from early February. I think the most recent wide release is 8.3.


Yep. I'm on 8.3 with my Model 3.


----------



## mrcndc (Mar 14, 2019)

I just had a notification that there was a software update (from 15.3) available two days ago. I clicked on it today and it launched the Tesla app. There was nothing there. I checked inside my LR RWD M3 and there was nothing there either. There wasn't an orange clock. Just nothing. Hmmm. Do you suppose that there is some queueing mechanism that takes you out of line for an update if you do not download within a certain period of time?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

mrcndc said:


> I just had a notification that there was a software update (from 15.3) available two days ago. I clicked on it today and it launched the Tesla app. There was nothing there. I checked inside my LR RWD M3 and there was nothing there either. There wasn't an orange clock. Just nothing. Hmmm. Do you suppose that there is some queueing mechanism that takes you out of line for an update if you do not download within a certain period of time?


Tesla has the ability to pull firmware updates that have already been queued. The most likely explanation is that they are pausing or slowing the rollout of 2019.8.3 for one reason or another -- there's no "you snooze, you lose" rule for individual cars that I'm aware of. 

Depending on what Tesla decides to do with 2019.8.3, you'll either see another update notification for the same version within the next few days (if they decide to resume deploying 2019.8.3 as-is), or we'll see a new firmware version (e.g. something like 2019.8.3.1 or 2019.8.3.2) start to roll out instead, and you'll end up downloading this version.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

I had a similar experience two days ago--received update notice on phone in the evening--waited until mid morning the next day to try the update, and it was gone--no yellow clock.

The Stats app currently shows 31.6% of users on 8.3.


----------



## torque3 (Sep 27, 2017)

More on topic: my other 3LR got the 2019.8.3 update, but my P3D- downloaded and notified me about it and then removed the notification. I've rebooted multiple times, kept it on wifi for several hours etc, and haven't been able to get any updates. Is there any new advice on how to recover a "lost" update?

[mod edit: moved relevant portion to this thread]


----------

